# Portage não encontra GTK em compilações.

## kinokrek

Postando por aqui um problema publicado em: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Sabayon-Linux/Portage-nao-encontra-GTK-em-compilacoes./

Alguém me ajuda???

Abraços!

----

Gente, talvez já haja uma solução para o meu problema, mas eu não estou conseguindo identificá-la.

O problema é o portage/emerge. Depois da última atualização de pacotes de um Sabayon praticamente puro (i.e., praticamente sem nenhuma compilação via emerge ou portage) simplesmente não consigo instalar nada que envolva o GTK+ via emerge.

Estou aqui jogando a toalha e pedindo arrego... Agora, uma descrição detalhadíssima e a espera da ajuda de alguma boa alma.

Comecemos:

Eu já havia experimentado esse problema antes, logo depois da última atualização da distro feita com o portage e o entropy. Preciso do GIMP e Kdenlive instalados para trabalhar e simplesmente não conseguia instalá-los. Reinstalei o Sabayon, procedi com as atualizações novamente e os mesmíssimos problemas persistiram.

A instalação foi feita seguindo alguns comandos que encontrei em dicas do Alberto Neto...

Talvez aí esteja a raiz do problema sejam comandos que não valham mais para as versões mais recentes, mas sou newbiezão em Gentoo/Sabayon e não sei identificar... Dêem-me dicas e explicações, por favor, pois quero aprender e não simplesmente resolver. Olha o que fiz:

# sudo emerge --sync

# sudo emerge -v portage

# sudo layman -S

# sudo equo update

# sudo equo install entropy

# sudo equo upgrade

# sudo equo rescue spmsync

Enfim, tudo procedeu bem... Até eu tentar instalar o GIMP via portage, eis o log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.10/temp/build.log
> 
> * CPV: media-gfx/gimp-2.6.10
> ...

 

# emerge --info =media-gfx/gimp-2.6.10

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc77 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.34-sabayon x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Parece que não foi encontrado o GTK, segundo o config.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:16293: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Winit-self -Wpointer-arith -Wold-style-definition -Wl,-O1,--as-needed conftest.c >&5
> 
> conftest.c:49:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
> ...

 

E então... O Kdenlive.

# emerge kdenlive

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

# emerge --info =media-libs/mlt-0.5.4-r2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc77 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.34-sabayon x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

O config.log não diz nada relevante.

O cairo.h existe:

# find / -name cairo.h

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h

O gdkconfig.h está no canto dele também:

# find / -name gdkconfig.h

/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include/gdkconfig.h

Uma tentativa de emergir o GTK+:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -av gtk+
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Fuçando por aí, pensei que talvez pudesse ser o GCC, já que tudo que procura não encontra e tá instalado. Atualizei para o 4.4.4-r2, a compilação foi loooonga. Novas tentativas e nada diferente.

Algumas dicas na Internet recomendavam:

fix_libtool_files.sh ${GCC_VERSION}

Então...

# fix_libtool_files.sh $4.4.4-r2

E tudo certo. Mas os mesmos problemas persistindo.

Outra dica foi:

# gcc-config 1

Idem.

Encontrei isso: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318790.html

Remover ~amd64 do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS no make.conf também não funcionou.

Cheguei até a dica 3, que não se aplicava, e a partir daí não tive culhão de arriscar qualquer coisa por insegurança de lascar as coisas aqui mais ainda.

Estou há uns 5 dias tentando encontrar uma solução... Perdendo um tempo valioso com isso, enquanto o trabalho acumula.

De certa forma é teimosia, pois o GIMP foi instalado com o entropy tranquilamente.

O Kdenlive é outros 500. E 500 significa o MLT. Ele dava uns errinhos chatos quanto instalei pelo entropy, mas funcionou muitíssimo melhor via portage. Durante tentativas de fazer o som funcionar, acabei reinstalando o sistema, veio essa atualização e nunca mais nada que precise de GTK+... Foi então que cogitei que a atualização tenha fabricado essa minha cruz.

Agora está tudo isso a me aporrinhar. Não sei mais com que tentativas gastar meu tempo...

Imploro ajuda aqui - que até agora foi muito evitada e não deu em nada!

Abraços,

Renato.

----------

## kinokrek

Alberto Federman me respondeu o seguinte:

vamos por partes, estou estranhando, pq gtk+ já tem, ele é pacote essencial..já está instalado! sem GTK, nada funciona!

parece vc tem versões de bibliotecas não batendo, versões diferentes, ou antigas demais ou novas demais para algo que esteja tentando instalar

1) primeiro, definir se vc quer kdenlive, gimp, e gtk+ do portage ou do entropy? pq podem ser versões diferentes.

pelo que entendi, vc quer gimp do entropy e kdenlive do portage...

2) primeiro compare versões,poste aqui as saidas dos comandos:

$ emerge -s portage entropy gimp gtk+ kdenlive

$ equo search portage entropy gimp gtk+ kdenlive

sempre que quiser checar se entropy e portage tem versões diferentes de coisas, faça como acima, e troque gimp, gtk+ kdenlive pelo nome ou nomes dos pacotes...

fazendoi esses comandos em 2) a gente ve se seus entropy e portage são os mais novos e se há diferentes versões dos pacotes quer quer

3) vamos ver se seu sistema não tem muitas coisas quebradas:

$ revdep-rebuild --pretend

$ emerge -p @preserved-rebuild

$ equo --pretend libtest

$ equo --pretend deptest

e poste aqui as saídas dos comandos.

comentários, seus comandos iniciais:

CITAÇÂO:

# sudo emerge --sync

# sudo emerge -v portage

(ou equo install portage, tanto faz)

# sudo layman -S

# sudo equo update

# sudo equo install entropy

# sudo equo upgrade

# sudo equo rescue spmsync

estão corretos, SE vc previamente editou o /etc/entropy/client.conf, no começo e trocou em pseudodowngrades, de disable para enable...

ISSO PRECISA SEMPRE se for misturar os dois instaladores...usar portage e entropy.

parece ter gcc de portage e não gcc de entropy...

outra coisa, vc fez gcc-config 1 ( isto é setar o gcc ao antigo, 4.4.2, ou se tiver um só),vamos ver como está:

poste saida dos comandos abaixo, para a gente ver se seu sistema não está misturado:

$ gcc-config -l

$ eselect kernel list

$ eselect python list

$ uname -a

GCC neste exemplo meu:

albfneto@sabayonKDE ~ $ gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.2

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1 *

percebe? gcc de entropy é 4.4.2, gcc 4.4.4 como o seu

[ou o meu,não tente usar ainda o 4.5.1,como o meu, no momento -ele é unstable, masked originalmente, vamos consertar seu sistema antes]

e portage 77, são de sistemas onde portage foi usado.

tudo indica que algo que vc esta instalando,procura versão de gtk e outras coisas e não acha,ou pq muito antigo ou pq muito novo:

CITAÇÂO: package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6 atk >= 1.29.2 pango >= 1.20 cairo >= 1.6) were not met:"

vc tem dependencias desencontradas, misturadas ou broken

poste a saida dos comandos acima, para gente tentar arrumar seu sistema. é recente sua instalação ou está muito configurada, já?

o som é outra historia, o som é pulseaudio e alsa, depois a gente conserta!

não se assuste com portage, parece dificil, mas é fantástico. o problema é que é poderoso, se vc mandar detonar, ele detona mesmo! rsrsrsrsrr

legal que parece que quer aprender a a usar portage.

----------

## kinokrek

E a minha resposta a ele (que deve estar ocupado com algo e não me respondeu ainda, por isso, gostaria de um acompanhamento de alguém porque esse problema tá me matando).

> 1) primeiro, definir se vc quer kdenlive, gimp, e gtk+ do portage ou do entropy? pq podem ser versões diferentes.

> pelo que entendi, vc quer gimp do entropy e kdenlive do portage...

Na verdade, eu queria todos pelo portage, já que eu realmente fiquei impressionado pela diferença de desempenho que a instalação do kdenlive teve sobre a do portage. Eu usava o Kdenlive no meu micro desktop, só que pelo Kubuntu e a instalação do MLT costuma ser problemática. Ora você tem o editor sem muitos filtros funcionando, ora você tem uma usabilidade muito reduzida devido a um pequeno detalhe que não é exibido no layout... enfim. Mas o Gimp pelo Entropy tava rodando tranquilo.

> 2) primeiro compare versões,poste aqui as saidas dos comandos:

$ emerge -s portage entropy gimp gtk+ kdenlive = precedido de *

$ equo search portage entropy gimp gtk+ kdenlive = " " >>

* sys-apps/portage

Latest version available: 2.2_rc86

Latest version installed: 2.2_rc77

>> @@ Pacote: sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc77 branch: 5, [repo_sabayonlinux.org]

>> Disponível: versão: 2.2_rc77 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 0

>> Instalado: versão: 2.2_rc77 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 0

* sys-apps/entropy

Latest version installed: 0.99.50.2

>> @@ Pacote: sys-apps/entropy-0.99.50.2 branch: 5, [repo_sabayonlinux.org]

>> Disponível: versão: 0.99.50.2 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 0

>> Instalado: versão: 0.99.50.2 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 0

* media-gfx/gimp

Latest version available: 2.6.10

Latest version installed: 2.6.10

>> @@ Pacote: media-gfx/gimp-2.6.10 branch: 5, [repo_sabayonlinux.org]

>> Disponível: versão: 2.6.10 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 1

>> Instalado: versão: 2.6.10 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 1

* x11-libs/gtk+

Latest version available: 2.20.1-r1

Latest version installed: 2.20.1-r1

>> @@ Pacote: x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1 branch: 5, [repo_sabayonlinux.org]

>> Disponível: versão: 2.20.1-r1 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 1

>> Instalado: versão: 2.20.1-r1 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 1

* media-video/kdenlive

Latest version available: 0.7.7.1

Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

>> @@ Pacote: media-video/kdenlive-0.7.7.1 branch: 5, [repo_sabayonlinux.org]

>> Disponível: versão: 0.7.7.1 ~ tag: NoTag ~ revisão: 0

>> Instalado: versão: Não instalado ~ tag: N/D ~ revisão: N/D

BINGO! ... Tudo combina, menos a última versão do portage.

Quando se faz um #equo upgrade o entropy atualiza o portage?

> fazendoi esses comandos em 2) a gente ve se seus entropy e portage são os mais novos e se há diferentes versões dos > pacotes quer quer

> 3) vamos ver se seu sistema não tem muitas coisas quebradas:

$ revdep-rebuild --pretend

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> * Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...
> ...

 

$ emerge -p @preserved-rebuild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge: 'preserved-rebuild' is an empty set
> 
> emerge: no targets left after set expansion
> ...

 

Hein???

$ equo --pretend libtest

>> @@ Teste de bibliotecas

>> @@ descartando diretório: /usr/lib64, porque está ligado simbolicamente à: /usr/lib

>> @@ descartando diretório: /lib64, porque está ligado simbolicamente à: /lib

>> @@ Coletando executáveis quebrados

>> @@ Atenção: não se preocupe com bibliotecas que são mostradas aqui mas não o são depois.

>> (56.2%) /sbin/nfnl_osf [ libnfnetlink.so.0 ]

>> (77.0%) /usr/bin/xgps [ libXm.so.4 ]

>> @@ Comparando bibliotecas/executáveis quebrados

>> @@ Estatísticas de Bibliotecas/Executáveis:

>> ## Matched:

>> /usr/bin/xgps => sci-geosciences/gpsd-2.39-r1 [sabayonlinux.org]

>> /sbin/nfnl_osf => net-firewall/iptables-1.4.8-r1 [sabayonlinux.org]

$ equo --pretend deptest

>> @@ Executando teste de dependências ...

>> @@ (1343/1343) Checando dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r2

Mais nada.

> estão corretos, SE vc previamente editou o /etc/entropy/client.conf, no começo e trocou em pseudodowngrades, de

> disable para enable...

> ISSO PRECISA SEMPRE se for misturar os dois instaladores...usar portage e entropy.

Eita! Isso eu fiz antes de reinstalar o sistema, mas não depois de reinstalá-lo. Mas, bem, eu não andei instalando muita coisa... Na verdade, se considerar as instalações da atualização, foi muita coisa, sim.

"ignore-spm-downgrades|enable", né?

> parece ter gcc de portage e não gcc de entropy...

Eu o instalei pelo portage. Na verdade, atualizei. O portage que está dando o problema.

> outra coisa, vc fez gcc-config 1 ( isto é setar o gcc ao antigo, 4.4.2, ou se tiver um só),vamos ver como está:

> poste saida dos comandos abaixo, para a gente ver se seu sistema não está misturado:

$ gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.4 *

$ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

[1] linux-2.6.34-sabayon *

$ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

[1] python2.6 *

$ uname -a

Linux scarecrow 2.6.34-sabayon #1 SMP Mon Sep 20 20:58:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 450 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

> GCC neste exemplo meu:

>

> albfneto@sabayonKDE ~ $ gcc-config -l

> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.2

> [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.1 *

>

> percebe? gcc de entropy é 4.4.2, gcc 4.4.4 como o seu

>

> [ou o meu,não tente usar ainda o 4.5.1,como o meu, no momento -ele é unstable, masked originalmente, vamos consertar > seu sistema antes]

>

> e portage 77, são de sistemas onde portage foi usado.

Não entendi isso de portage 77. Onde tem isso?

> tudo indica que algo que vc esta instalando,procura versão de gtk e outras coisas e não acha,ou pq muito antigo ou

> pq muito novo:

> CITAÇÂO: package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.23.6 atk >= 1.29.2 pango >= 1.20 cairo >= 1.6) were not met:"

>

> vc tem dependencias desencontradas, misturadas ou broken

>

> poste a saida dos comandos acima, para gente tentar arrumar seu sistema. é recente sua instalação ou está muito

> configurada, já?

Nada configurada praticamente.

> o som é outra historia, o som é pulseaudio e alsa, depois a gente conserta!

O som já tá tranquilo, descobri que estava fazendo burrada.

> não se assuste com portage, parece dificil, mas é fantástico. o problema é que é poderoso, se vc mandar detonar, ele > detona mesmo! rsrsrsrsrr

>

> legal que parece que quer aprender a a usar portage.

Pôxa! Eu me apaixonei pelo portage depois do episódio do Kdenlive. Além de todos esses lances de flags e customizações estarem me fascinando... Aliás até queria saber mais sobre isso. Sugere algum tutorial ou página para os extremamente leigos como eu? (Tô chegando em Gentoo através do Sabayon, aliás acho que o diferencial da Gentoo sobre as outras distros tá no portage, não?)

E eu tô querendo muito aprender isso, MESMO! Como eu disse, eu ainda considero isso tudo como problema por teimar em usar o portage para essas instalações. Afinal, o GIMP tá belezinha pelo entropy e eu poderia mandar tudo pras cucuias e instalar tudo por ele... Ou então voltar para o Kubuntu. O que eu definitivamente não quero.

Optei pelo Sabayon no meu notebook novo, meu computador oficial, após ler tuas mensagens aqui no VOL falando sobre ele. Na verdade, eu o descobri assim. E fiquei impressionado pela fluidez que ele roda o KDE.

Aliás, Alberto, muito obrigado. Admiro a tua boa vontade em ter encarado essa minha mega mensagem super problemática (pelo menos para mim)... Acho que sentiu o peso do meu drama. Hehehehe.

Abraço!

----------

## lle0

Desconheço essa sua distro aí... 

Dá uma olhada nas dependências dos pacotes que quer instalar, veja se não falta nada. Pode usar este site para verificá-las: http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-libs/gtk+/Dep#ptabs.

----------

## albfneto

O problema já foi resolvido. era a versão incorreta de GLIBC.

O autor do tópico já pode marca-lo como resolvido.

----------

